# der Anfang ist schwer...



## JakobL (20. Februar 2003)

hi leute, ich bin ganz ganz neu hier!
ich fange erst an trial zu fahren, ich bin aber auch erst 16(erst,naja wie alt seit ihr denn so)?
dann wollte ich noch fragen wie lange ihr denn schon so fahrt und was ihr ind en Jahren so gelernt habt!

also ich kann schon nen bunnyhop, nen wheelie und hinterrad+vorderrad versetzten.
Auch wenn nicht ganz so gut das ganze...
Ich bin ja noch am üben, momentan versuche ich auch ausdem Stand(bzw. erst auf den vorderreifen und dann nach hinten) zu stehen, und dann irgentwann nen backwheelhop zu schaffen 
wie lange hat des denn bei euch gedauert?

ich habe momentan so ein billiges non-trial Spezialized Rockhopper, aber evt. kauf ich mir noch ein Trialbike!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Februar 2003)

Naja, ich bin auch erst 16 geworden und fahr 1 Jahr richtig aktiv, davor dual und dirtjump! Man lernt eigentlich schnell, naja, bei jedem anders  wird schon, immer fleißig üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (20. Februar 2003)

verrate lieber mal wo du her kommst, dann werden sich schnell ein paar leute finden, die sich gerne mit dir traffen und da lernst du es am schnellsten und es macht am meisten spaß.


----------



## ey-le-an (20. Februar 2003)

hä, eben stand noch nix in deinem profil. egal.


----------



## defio (20. Februar 2003)

bin schon 23  fahr seit 2Jahren hab aber wegen verletzung 1\2 jahr pausieren müssen.

Backwheelhops ging mit dem trialrahmen verdammt schnell zulernen. konnte vorher schon ein bißchen hüpfen mit nem dualrahmen.

toto oder hier als mr. trial bekannt hat mir das meiste beigebracht. es hilft schon in der gruppe zu fahren. sollte es mal wieder machen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Februar 2003)

Erstmal willkommen im Forum und in der Trialgemeinde überhaupt.
Sie haben sich mit Trial für ein Qualitätsprodukt entschieden... bla,bla 


Ja also ich denke die Fahrdauer und das Können verhalten sich nicht so richtig proportional zueinender. Ich fahr jetzt seit '96 und werde 21, fahr aber trotzdem noch ziemlich besch***. 
Für nen kontrollierten BH hab ich ne halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht, also 3/4tel Jahr oder so, dafür war dann der Hop and Go in nem Monat drin. Ich kenn aber auch Leute die lernen beides in zwei Wochen. Also wenn du für irgendetwas länger brauchst als ich, dann machst du garantiert was falsch! lol

Also mach so weiter wie bisher und in 6 Monaten kannst dich dann schon der Fortgeschrittene nennen. Bei fragen zu bestimmten Techniken helfen dir hier bestimmt alle mit ihren Erfahrungen weiter, ich werde es aufjedenfall tun. und wenn du Zeit und Lust hast kannst ja auch mal in den Ferien hier nach Berlin kommen zum fahren. Ist ja auch nicht so weit weg...


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (20. Februar 2003)

na ja, ich werde dieses jahr 30 und fahre schon seit 20 jahren... schon bald history...  
für fahrtipps hat es auf der hp unseres trial-clubs eine fahrtechnikseite: www.vtcz.ch

viel spass und erfolg beim trialen!


----------



## little_rivergho (20. Februar 2003)

Du kommst aus Lueneburg?

Da kann man doch ganz wunderbar trialen. 
Es gibt auch ein extra Gelaende dort. In Suerdergelersen. An deiner Stelle wuerde ich da auf jeden Fall mal hinfahren. Soweit ich weiss gibt es da am Wochenende sogar im Moment Trainer dort. Aber solltest dich nochmal genau erkundigen. Am besten rufst du Ruediger Jahnke in Suedergellersen mal an! Der leitet dort den Club. Er wird dir sicher gerne weiterhelfen...


----------



## konrad (20. Februar 2003)

also ich fahr jetzt schon seit 2 jahren trial-aber erst  1/2jahr
mit richtigem trialbike.ich stimme den anderen zu,dass du dir 
erstmal ein paar gleichgesinnte suchst,denn dann macht das 
fahren und lernen doppelt spass.
versuch erstmal die grundtechniken des trialfahrens mit deinem rockhopper zu lernen und dann kaufste dir ein richtiges trialbike-
mit diesen spezialrahmen(extrem kurze kettentstreben und sehr klein)wirst du dann auch sehr schnell vortschritte machen-vorausgesetzt du bist mit spass bei der sache und übst fleißig,aberwer einmal mit trial anfängt,kann nicht mehr
aufhören...


----------



## JakobL (20. Februar 2003)

ich habe auch nen freund mit dem ich fahre!
der kann kann das selbe nur nen bissl besser(längerer wheelie...)

ok südergellersen, da werde ich mal hinfahren!
haben die vielleicht ne HP ?
ist das nen richtiger Verein?

naja evt. bekomme ich preiswert nen gebrauchtes trial bike!
mal sehen...
wo ist eigentlich schluss bei meienm rockhopper?
geht denn enn guter Backwheel hop überhaupt?

danke für die netten begrüßungen 
ich habe auch schon jmd. kennen gelernt der das richtig kann, naja den bruder ich erkundige mich mal!

zu meinem bike kann ich noch sagen, neue pedalen(fette bmx bärentatzen, aber mit pins), ein rock-ring bestelle ich mir noch und der sattel ist natürlich shcon ganz ganz unten(musste ich sogar was von der stütze absägen)

achja und das mit dem profil habe ich noch nachgetragen!


----------



## aramis (20. Februar 2003)

Wo Schluss ist, mit deinem Rockhopper, entscheidest du selbst. Bei uns (ODM) gibt´s einen, der ist bis vor kurzem noch ein Specialized in 18"- oder 19"-Rahmenhöhe (!!!) gefahren. Selbst damit ist der Elite gefahren (höchste Wettkampf-Klasse) und hat einige Leute mit nem 'richtigen' Trialbike hinter sich gelassen. Mittlerweile fährt der aber auch n 26"-Trialbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (20. Februar 2003)

WILLKOMMEN erst mal.
Ich muss Ara zustimmen mit dem Rockhopper ist des net so schlecht wie man im allgemeinen denkt!
Ich hab mit nem Giant 19,5" angefangen, jedoch hab ich mit meinem Crescent wesentlich schnell Fortschritte gemacht. Das liegt aber auch daran das ich mich mehr aufs Fahren konzentriert hab!
Also wichtig ist das du immerweiter machst, egal wer lacht und ob du mal keine Fortschritte machst! Jeder neue Tag bringt Erfolge mit sich!
Übrigens bin ich 21 und trial seit ca 2 - 2 1/2 Jahren. 


Jerry


----------



## echo freak (20. Februar 2003)

so icke bin erst 15 und somit sicherlich der jüngste hier fahre allerdings schon seit 3 jahren..

auf gute zusammenarbeit


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. Februar 2003)

also ich kenn sehr viele die mit nem Specialized angefangen haben
(ich glaub wenn die mal nen Trial Rahmen machen muss ich den haben....geil).
... ich hab auch mit nem Stumpjumper angefangen.....und bin damit mein 1. Trialjahr gefahren....und mit so nem Rad stehst du uns (Trialrahmenbestitzer)nicht nach...ist alles nur gewöhnungssache....>und wie schon gehört(UWE) hat in Elite mit seinem Special... auch die übelsten dinger gezogen....

>Ach ja ich bin der Robi C.(Dresden) und Fahr seit 2 1/2 Jahren....


----------



## echo freak (20. Februar 2003)

hab auch mit nem specialized angefangen!


----------



## JakobL (21. Februar 2003)

achja dann wollte ich noch fragen, wieso haben die meisten(bis jetzt habe ich nur solche gesehen) trialer nen normalen fahrradhelm auf?
wieso nicht so ein skatehelm?
sieht doch viel stylischer aus 
wo sind denn die unterschiede und wieso haben so viele den normalen fahrrad helm?

naja das sind die einziegen helme die in frage kommen glaube ich, denn so nen corrshelm versperrt einem ja ganz schön die sicht und macht auch unbeweglich!
ich muss mir nämlich noch nen helm kaufen...
und schienbeinschoner auch, mit knieschutz am besten, meien beine sind schon voll verbeult...
aber da ich ja noch nicht so hoch triale gehts ja auch kurz ohne 

dumm ist nur das ich bei meien bremsen imma 2 finger benutz, mit einem kann ich bei den blöde v-brakes net richtig bremsen, rutscht imma nen bissl und wenn man irgentwo mit dem fordderad aufspringt ist das nicht so gut...
wie habt ihr das denn am anfang gemacht?


----------



## JakobL (21. Februar 2003)

achja und womit sollte man eigentlich weitermachen wenn man die grundlagen beherrscht?
ich lese das immer hier([url]http://www.vtcz.ch/index_3.php?)[/URL] nach!
also was wäre denn am sinnfollsten weiter zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (21. Februar 2003)

wenn du die grundlagen beherrschst,dann musst du dich immer weiter steigern-wenn du bunnyhop kannst kommst du garatiert nicht gleich ne 1m kante hoch.beim trialen lernt man nie aus.

mit deinen v-brakes musst du dir wirklich noch was einfallen lasse-
rutschende bremsen kann man beim trial echt nicht gebrauchen.
probier ertsmal neue beläge aus(ritchey soll gut sein) oder kauf 
dir gleich qualitative bremsen,die haben mehr bremsleistung als
die standartbremsen,die von specialized verbaut werden.


----------



## JakobL (21. Februar 2003)

naja die bremsbeläge sind ja nicht das problem!
sondern ich zieh die bremsen zu wenig mit einem finger und dann rutschen sie!
liegt ja nicht umbedingt an den bremsen...
ich bremse momten mit 2 fingern da rutscht gar nichts!

klar übe ich die anderen sachen weiter!
aber man könnte ja auch was neus lernen/ausprobieren  !


----------



## Angelo Berlin (21. Februar 2003)

Also wenn du zu viele Handkräfte benötigst, liegts ganz sicher and der Bremse selbst. Das heißt du solltest mal die Züge fetten, Zugknicke vermeiden, andere Bremsbeläge checken, oder gleich ne andere Bremse fahren. Was für eine fährst du denn bisher?

Ja Basics lernt man halt nie aus. Wie Konrad schon sagte ist halt nen Bunny auf 1m auch irgendwie n Basic, oder das ganze mit nem Sidehop, den doch weniger Leute beherrschen, das sind alles Basics, die man eigentlich ständig verbessert, egal wie man fährt...


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (21. Februar 2003)

für neue tricks und techniken gehst du am besten an nationale oder sogar internationale wettkämpfe... ist mit abstand das beste!!!


----------



## JakobL (21. Februar 2003)

naja momtentan habe ich noch deore griffe und alivio bremsen glaube ich.
naja die sind ja realtiev neu...
aber evt. kriege ich sowieso nen trialrad, wie schon gesagt.
des hat dann sowieso hs33!
sonst kaufe ich mir die vielleicht so!

was sagt ihr eigentlich zum p3 und p2?
klar sind die nicht so trial hardcore, aber doch ganz gut denke ich!

die haben ja nen trialrahmen der von spezialized ist


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. Februar 2003)

nicht trial und trail verwechseln. Also meiner meinung nach ist son P2 oder P3 absolute......

Also das Letzte an Geometrie meine meinung da kommst mitnem billigen Kinesis XC Rahmen besser weg...

Außerdem wirst du wirklich nicht viel spaß haben mitnem 15-17kg Bike!!!

Also bevor du dir das holst behalt dein jetziges!!!


----------



## Peacebrother (21. Februar 2003)

Bin kein trialer aber ich würde sagen das das das P3 überhaupt nicht und das P2 nur sehr sehr eingeschrnekt zum trialen sind.
Da die teile nicht grade leicht sind und mehr HT DH und Street bikes sind.


----------



## Bunnyhopser (21. Februar 2003)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!
Ich heiße Felix und bin 15 Jahre alt.
Wie du siehst habe ich auch ein "normales "Bike, dass ich auch etwas aufgetuned habe.Fahre mit dem Focus Medusa schon seit 3 Jahren und kaum Probs.Richtig Trial erst seit 1 1/2 Jahr.Ich kann damit auch schon die Grundbasics und ein bisschen mehr.
Wenn du denkst, dass du nicht mehr mit deinem Bike klarkommst, dann kaufe dir ein richtiges Trialbike.Ich schaffe immerhin mit meinem Bike einen Bunnyhop von 50 cm, ich weiß das ist nicht viel...
Außerdem hat so ein Bike auch einen, aber auch nur einen Vorteilu kannst damit richtig geile Wheelies hinlegen z.Z. bringe ich es auf 500m.Andere hier im Forum schaffen es sogar über 1 km.

Tschausen und bis denne Felix


----------



## King Loui (21. Februar 2003)

anscheinend bin ich der erste, der mit einem cannondale jekyll angefangen hat. das war aber recht geil zum fahren fand ich. fast wie motorradtrial, allerdings waren keine peadlekicks drin. sonst gings eigentlich ganz gut für das erste halbe jahr. dem teil verdanke ich auch meinen rekord im wheelie fahren, von 1900m. danach tuhen einem die arme weh, dass kann ich euch sagen. dannach hab ich meine erste sehnenscheidentzündung gehabt. also wie gesagt, aller anfang is schwer.


----------



## konrad (21. Februar 2003)

von was für wheelies sprecht ihr hier eigentlich?auf'm sattel hocken und treten oder im stehen auf'm hinterrad rollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (21. Februar 2003)

wheelie is im sitzen und das im stehen ohne treten is ein manuel.


----------



## konrad (22. Februar 2003)

dann bin ich aber schon weiter gekommen auf'm hinterrad 
irgendwas mit 2,5km-aber mein kumpel is mal 10km!!! auf'm hinterrad gefahren!!!!nach meinen 2,5km taten mir meine 
unterarme noch ne halbe stunde später weh,weil ich solche beschi$$enen v-brakes hatte


----------



## aramis (22. Februar 2003)

Ne, ein Manuel ist das hier:






Du meinst sicher einen ManuAl


----------



## konrad (22. Februar 2003)

...3,4-SCHWUL!


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Februar 2003)

was, bunnyhopser, du schaffst nach 3 jahren nur 50 cm?das is aber kene meisterleistung?ich mein, gut ich fahr seit nem 3/4 jahr und schaff mit meiner 15 kilo mühle auch ne mehr als so...80-90 cm, aber 50...da könntste mit bissel übung locker mehr schaffen!!!!!!!


----------



## JakobL (22. Februar 2003)

wie trainiert man eigentlich gute wheelies?
ich schaff so 4m ohne bremse =)

das bremsen problem habe ich jetzt gelöst! die bremsen waren zu nah an den griffen!

und wie trainirt man eigentlich am besten so hoch zu kommen das man nen backwheel hop machen könnte?
ich schaffe das nie ohne zu treten...

aber nen sidehop kann ich jetzt schon


----------



## crazy_guy (22. Februar 2003)

Guck doch in die online-Fahrschule. Am besten jedoch wär es wenn du jemandem zum abgucken hättest.... So hab ich es mir zum BEispiel beigebracht. und wen zum Abgucken hättest du spätestens wenn du zum trial Trainig nach Südergellersen kommst. 
Im Moment ist da aber PAuse. Warte auf den Frühling.
Greetz


----------



## biketrialer (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von defio _
> *
> toto oder hier als mr. trial bekannt hat mir das meiste beigebracht. es hilft schon in der gruppe zu fahren. sollte es mal wieder machen.  *




so, woher kommt denn das plötzliche interesse von dir mit mir trial zufahren......laut deinen aussagen von vor 2 jahren bin ich doch für dich ein rechtsradikaler (weil ich kurze haare hab) und ein alkoholiker......!
das hab ich net vergessen!
du kannst fahren mit wem du willst aber ich fahr net mit dir,deine sprüche hab ich satt das langt mir noch von damals!
ach ja bevor ich vergess der satz mit dem: "hoffentlich fällst du runter und brichst dir den arm" den du losgelassen hast der steht auch noch im raum!
so jetzt weist du wo du dran bist bei mir; denn mit so leuten will ich nix mehr zutun ham!


----------



## defio (22. Februar 2003)

Was sollen diese Aussagen! Hatte selber Jahre lang 6mm haarschnitt und saufen tu ich auf oft und gerne. Und warum Lädts du mich zum trialen nach Hattersheim ein letztes Mal?

Ich hab dir nichts getan! komm runter von der tour. können uns ja aussprechen wenn du nen problem hast!!

Hast ja meine nummer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (22. Februar 2003)

Was, ein Rechtsradikaler?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. Februar 2003)

toto is nicht rechts, kann ich bezeugen, also mach dich locker!!


----------



## defio (22. Februar 2003)

Wenn er ein rechter wäre dann hatte ich dat schon gemerkt....da ich kein Deutscher bin.


----------



## aramis (22. Februar 2003)

Maks, Klappe zu, das war ja auch nur Spass. Toto ist schon ein netter, auch wenn wir bisher nur einmal miteinander telefoniert haben. (geschäftlich )

Wenn er´n Fascho wäre, hät ich das schon gemerkt, sowas rieche ich sogar durch ne Telefonstrippe.


----------



## biketrialer (22. Februar 2003)

@maks: danke für deine hilfe, es gibt doch noch freunde auf dieser welt, ausserdem war es heute echt kultig beim raben!!!
toto


----------



## aramis (22. Februar 2003)

Jo, Felsenmeer geht klar. Spätestens in den nächsten Ferien sind wir bei euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (22. Februar 2003)

@aramis: maks der is ganz releaxt, wir fahren jeden tag zusammen der sieht genauso aus wie auf seinem foto damit du dir ein bild von ihm machen kannst 
toto


----------



## defio (22. Februar 2003)

Ah jetz weiß ich wenn du meinst! den "verwatzten". Hab ihn mit dem "bewegundsgünther" und "wichsfrosch" und "pisserlottchen" und was weiß ich wen du noch erfindest, verwechselt!

Kann es sein das mich verwechselts mit jemanden? Ich kenne den xxx nich. Als ich zu euch stieß war nur noch der Pio dabei!

Das in flörsheim, der max hat nur "3min" gebraucht um seine Kurbeln zu brechen.danach sind wir alle(!) abgezogen!

Wenn man in der ecke steht soll man angreifen. Mir glaubt doch eh keine Sau!

Toto du bist ein Kommunist, treibst es mit Bäumen, bist impotent, schwul, stehst auf die rtl Superstars, und was weiß ich noch!

Mir geht des auf den Sack!  

wollte eigentlich wieder öfters trialen da ich das studium im griff habe. aber Maks und eyleean sind jetzt total entsetzt über meine doch so unbeschreiblichen Hasstiraden dir gegenüber, ich glaub ich muß weiterhin alleine trialen! schade.

Jungs ich bin raus hier!!!!


----------



## biketrialer (22. Februar 2003)

tja wie gesagt wenn man die wahrheit net vertragen kann.........


----------



## ey-le-an (22. Februar 2003)

hallo TOTO, na du alter schneehüpfer. haste dir wenigstens goil die bremsfinger abgefroren beim snow-trial?!?!
kurzum: willkommen zurück. was rocktn morgen ab???


----------



## biketrialer (22. Februar 2003)

na du geiles eylean, wie gehts denn so?
ich werd mich morgen mal in hattersheim fahren oder vielleicht auch flörsheim ich sage nur kulthecke,
wenn ihr bock habt könnt ihr ja mitkommen!
toto


----------



## JakobL (22. Februar 2003)

ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube wir sind etwas vom thema abgekommen 

klar, das musste geklärt werden, aber nen paar fragen von mir sond noch offen !


----------



## ey-le-an (22. Februar 2003)

geheimtipps:
1. trialpornos ohne ende glotzen und analysieren
2. mit anderen fahren
3. üben, üben, üben
ist aber alles schonmal irgendwie erwähnt worden, was ist denn noch unklar?


----------



## JakobL (22. Februar 2003)

eigentlich nur das mit dem wheelie, gibts da besonderes zu beachten?
oder einfach nur üben üben üben (einfach nur wheelies machen oder gibts noch andere übungen?)

sonst ist alles klar, videos gucke ich sowieso schon und analysiere ich auch, klar.


----------



## ey-le-an (22. Februar 2003)

wheelie:

sattel (wenn du einen hast) tief stellen
am einfachsten tust du dir, wenn du anfangs den w auf leicht ansteigenden straßen übst, dann wirst du nicht immer gleich so schnell und die karre geht leichter aufs hr
hr bremse immer mit einem finger griffbereit haben oder sogar etwas schleifen lassen (geschwindigkeitskontrolle und vorwärts-rückwärts-lage kontrollieren)
arme durchgestreckt
knie nach aussen drücken (links-rechts-gleichgewicht)
nicht unbedingt den größten gang nehmen
lenken hilft beim gleichgewicht halten, obwohl das vr keinen bodenkontakt hat
üben


----------



## alex_de_luxe (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von derAnfänger _
> *
> 
> und wie trainirt man eigentlich am besten so hoch zu kommen das man nen backwheel hop machen könnte?
> ...



Also erstens machst du einen Endo (=Vorderbremse anziehen) wenn das Hinterrad wieder Bodenkontakt hat, gehst du mit dem ganzen Körper nach hinten, so hast du schwung.

An alle Trialer: Diese Version von "indenBackwheelhopsraufkomm" ist eine Hilfe, mir ist auch klar dass ihr es anders macht. Also keine Steine werfen.


alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (22. Februar 2003)

Naja, das Endo-Ding ist aber erstmal am besten. Damit haben wohl die meisten angefangen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Februar 2003)

@defiofalls du dat noch liest!): Also ich bin zwar nicht kommunistisch, ich treibs nich mit Bäumen, bin nicht schwul, bzw. impotent, aber rtl's Deutschland sucht den Superstar find ich trotzdem cool!


----------



## aramis (23. Februar 2003)

Ist 'Kommunist' bei euch im Westen sowas wie ne Beleidigung? Vergesst nicht, dass in diesem Forum auch Ossis sind; manche von uns haben Lenin noch im Herzen.


----------



## defio (23. Februar 2003)

schadensbegrenzung: wollte jetzt keine Ossis angreifen. 

Das thema ist gegessen! 

Jetz schön übers trialen schreiben !


----------



## biketrialer (23. Februar 2003)

@aramis: bitte  keine wessi - ossi diskussion anfangen 
ich habe nichts gegen die menschen in ostdeutschland....ok!
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Februar 2003)

Is ja keine Beleidigung an euch "Ossis", aber Kommunist ist in der Gegend hier so eine Art "Schimpfwort"!


----------



## ugly uwe (23. Februar 2003)

also bei uns auch so weit ich das beurteilen kann...
vielleicht liegts ja auch am falschen umgang


----------



## V Dub (6. März 2003)

Moin,
bin erst 13 und fahre jetzt 1/2 Jahr trial. Wohne in Kamen (in der nähe von Dortmund). Wenn einer mal bock auf ein bisschen trial hat muss er es nur sagen


----------

